# The not-so-sexy stuff every prepper should know



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I had forgotten about these guys until they sent me a letter today asking for a donation. Hillsdale College is a liberal arts school that takes NO government grant money. As such, they are free to teach whatever they want. In their case, that means they teach courses firmly rooted in the Constitution and free market economics. They have made a subset of their courses available for free online.

Although this is not as fun as learning about guns or how to make sausage, I believe it is critically import information for every freedom-loving person to know backwards and forwards.

https://online.hillsdale.edu/home/register


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks, Inor!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Great college in Michigan


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I thought it was going to be something about you in your underwear. Stupid me, looked anyway. :shock:

Thanks for the link buddy!!!!!!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I occasionally get their news letter, Imprimis It's good!


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for the information!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> I thought it was going to be something about you in your underwear. Stupid me, looked anyway. :shock:
> 
> Thanks for the link buddy!!!!!!


I would never post links to my underwear on this site! I save those for the other site. But if you want I can sell you the link...


----------

